# kindle fire - way to prevent default random wallpaper?



## frnkwlf

anyone know how to disable the random wallpaper on the fire? id like to be able to set a wallpaper and not have it change on me unless i change it myself

thanks!


----------



## koonrat45

Use a file explorer then go to: data.... click on data again in that folder... scroll down and find com.android.settings. open that and click file. Once that is open longpress wallpaper and change permissions the picture below. Once that is done your wallpaper will stay the same. But if you want to change the wallpaper again repeat steps returning the permissions the original.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## musicnet356

A thousand times THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jellybellys

I would just install a custom rom. The random wallpapers go away, and you get all the customization that android has to offer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guerrilla_style

Where are the files/images for the wallpapers...?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

